# T34M Oblivion mods is alive!



## Ketxxx (Jun 28, 2007)

Just thought I would revive the idea officially. Anyone who wants to bitchslap me for getting preoccupied and not doing nowt with it for an age, feel free. That aside, I have lots of ideas, concepts, and surprises for the Oblivion megamod. To remind everybody what the vision is for the megamod I'll give a breif recap.

The primary vision is to vastly expand the world of Oblivion, there will be all-new quests, storyline(s) (hopefully with voice acting) Weapons, Armours, and legendary weapons and armours to discover for story driven special boss encounters (don't expect them to be pushovers) The expansion will include the realms of;

- Hammerfell
- Valenwood
- Elsweyr
- Black marsh
- Morrowind
- Skyrim
- Hopefully some somewhat legendary "islands" you can read about in some books. This will depend on many factors though, and may well be impossible to do.

Also, the mod will try to give the player a reason to keep exploring the world of Oblivion, for example; how would you like to meet the last surviving Dwarves and Ayeilds? 

You can also expect to see unique settings for each different realm, taylored to its enhabitants and surroundings. Also, I intend to make full use of the Shivering Isles expansion if its possible. This megamod will be based around fully official patched versions of the game only, so bare that in mind.

Lastly, I'm looking for more people who are good with level design and scripting, this is a mammoth task and the more who get involved the better! for any Oblivion modders too, get creative! We will select and use your mods and \ or new quests! Giving credit where credit is due of course  As a final immortalisation if we can find a way to do it, all who are involved the most or inspired the T34M team will have a custom character made in their honour who will do or be involved in something special in the mod. Expect to see characters of the T34M team in the mod as well 

With all that said, welcome to the T34M vision


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I'm still around if you want me. Fully patched version with ALL official mods, as well as a few other mods, some of my own design.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet. What mods do you currently have of your own creation?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 28, 2007)

yaaay


----------



## Chewy (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be loking forward to this xD


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, wel lets get things roling a bit, althouh there are some base ideas its the fans of oblivion that can really make the difference. Lets start with buildings and towns. As all oblivion fans know each realm is meant for each species in oblivion, so starting with dark elf territory what type of surroundings and buildings would you, the oblivion fans like to see?


----------



## Grings (Jun 29, 2007)

i'd like to see some kind of sixth house (morrowind) storyline, and if were talking dark elves, loads of people calling you an n'wah (in their traditionally gravelly voices, not the poncy ones they have in oblivion)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Never played morrowind, whats this sixth house all about?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG, I can't wait for this to happen, hats of to Ketxxx for this project 

Exploring Hammerfell, Morrowind and all the other regions? My god! this is awesome!

Sorry I can't be of any help, have no experience whatsoever on moding (except for Q2 a long time ago...), but I wish you guys the best of luck, keep us posted on the progress of this ambitious project 

EDIT: About ideas... well for vvanderfell, I always thought both Balmora and Ald'ruhn were very boring places for the Dunmer to live, how about making a new dark elf city a la Rivendell from LOTR for them?

Also having a forest area with humongous trees (and I really mean giant threes) in the north region of the island, were you can explore cities or towns hanging on the branches and stuff (but no underground dungeons as in Shivering Isles, dunno about you guys but I found them really boring and dark).

EDIT 2: These giant trees forest could be the last remaining haven for the Ayleids... maybe they got tired of building cities underground and decided to move up north and settle in the above mentioned forests? that's just an idea


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm.. for the dark elves do you mean like their main city and palace should be a very grand but dark affair? Giant tall buildings, where most the time it rains and thunders, that kinda scenery and atmosphere?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 29, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Hmm.. for the dark elves do you mean like their main city and palace should be a very grand but dark affair? Giant tall buildings, where most the time it rains and thunders, that kinda scenery and atmosphere?



That sounds nice for the setting atmosphere  and tall buildings built or grown around giant trees.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

There will be lots of forest areas dont worry  Dont be surprised to stumble across wood elf villages in some of the forests either


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 29, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> There will be lots of forest areas dont worry  Dont be surprised to stumble across wood elf villages in some of the forests either



Nice, I wish you the best of luck on this project!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Luck doesnt come into it  if anyone can grab some good scripters and level builders that would be awesome.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

A small enticement.. prototype only.


----------



## hat (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll be a beta tester


----------



## Wayward (Jun 29, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> A small enticement.. prototype only.



Oh, wow!  I want that sword!  

Will be watching your progress with anticipation.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Perhaps its giving a little much away.. but this "sword" will have "powers"


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 29, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Perhaps its giving a little much away.. but this "sword" will have "powers"



Jeez, give the entire mod away!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Notta chance


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2007)

NOBODY is any good at scripting or level building?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 8, 2007)

I do modeling...


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 8, 2007)

oooh look what I found

http://www.freewebs.com/t34moblivion/


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2007)

Modeling works. U want to start work on making a few swords into real 3D models for the mod? I have the pics, u can get me on msn.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 8, 2007)

I am excited to see how well this turns out! I wish all those participating the best and will keep track of this mod as I am excited to try it out!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2007)

I may have to forget about skyrim unless we can figure a way to expand the game world, thers not much room up there.


----------



## Agility (Jul 8, 2007)

Entire set of Elder scrolls into one. It should have been like this


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 8, 2007)

Just installed this again 

TIME TO MOD!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2007)

Sweet. Does this mean your making quests damulta?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2007)

Fresh from the 3D studios, here is the VERY FIRST render of the blade of Zenos  Keep up the awesome work Zero, but you might want some sleep first eh?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 8, 2007)

sleep? I thikn I missed that already lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 8, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Sweet. Does this mean your making quests damulta?



I have never made my own mod before....But it could be a lot fun to try.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 8, 2007)

I would like to make an underwater cave city. That could be called atlantis.

What mod tools di you need to make things like this?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 8, 2007)

well mainly the construction kit... if you want your own models in it then a 3D modelling program is what ur after... ( Elder Scrolls support Oblivion )


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 8, 2007)

short update before I go to sleep.






Opinions please, and these are not the final materials. so comment model only. I was trying to keep the amount of polys descent..


----------



## Agility (Jul 8, 2007)

A red ruby at the hilt. It woulda be cool. I wish i know how to mod but never done it before in my life. Anyway i could help?


----------



## Agility (Jul 8, 2007)

http://cs.elderscrolls.com/constwiki/index.php/Main_Page

This should help... You might wanan put it in your first post or reedit your entire first post about modding,members and staff .etc


----------



## newconroer (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm still holding out for someone to work with some geometry code and scripts to make the water ripple and ride the shore lines, rather than being a mucky, disgrace to modern GPU technology, static line that runs ragged around the edges of the ponds and lakes.


I met a gentleman who had started such a project but never finished it. Believe his work is still floating around but noone ever picked it up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> short update before I go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so far that looks awesome


----------



## Wayward (Jul 9, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> short update before I go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it.  I'd say the blade is the coolest part.  I'd like it if the hilt were black, to offset the steel blade.  Maybe Obsidian-like.  As mentioned by Agility, a ruby in the hilt would be sweet too.

I'd love to use this sword as it is already.  Sweet work!


----------



## Darknova (Jul 9, 2007)

Zero! That rocks  definately one of your best pieces to date (and all your work is fantastic). Although I do agree about different colour for the hilt. Maybe we could give a choices?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea those materials will definately change  I've got all your ides writen down so just keep them comming  thanks


----------



## Agility (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe a 3 elemental type sword? With a different set of jewel.

Ruby = Burn Damge XXpts for XXsec
Sapphire = Frost damage xxpts for xxsec
Topaz = Lightning damage xxpts for xxsec

Oh and i just remembered there's no such thing as earth...


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 9, 2007)

Agility said:


> Maybe a 3 elemental type sword? With a different set of jewel.
> 
> Ruby = Burn Damge XXpts for XXsec
> Sapphire = Frost damage xxpts for xxsec
> ...



good idea, written down 

oh and there should be a working forum on our site (feedback section) so you can try and post your ideas there.

thanks


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 9, 2007)

ok then I almost finished another concept sword and I also changed this one a little bit 







Better? Its a cartoony style render I love those  you better like that tatoo on it because I had to trace that myself the originals quality was too low


----------



## Darknova (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice, but I hope you are not going to use that cartoony style in Obliv itself lol. It'll look so out of place


----------



## Darknova (Jul 9, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Very nice, but I hope you are not going to use that cartoony style in Obliv itself lol. It'll look so out of place



Also where did the hilt come from? The blade is the Kilgorin, but I can't work out the hilt...


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 9, 2007)

the hilt is just from some nice looking sword lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 9, 2007)

lol no cartoony look will be used in the mod. The ruby is also gona be history, replaced with something else, the hilt will be black with appropriate detailings


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is the latest blade. Its name? Apocalypse. For now this is the last weapon that will be worked on


----------



## Wayward (Jul 10, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Here is the latest blade. Its name? Apocalypse. For now this is the last weapon that will be worked on



I like.  

Although I'd like it even more if the blade were a bit broader.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2007)

We shall see what the 3D gods can do


----------



## Chewy (Jul 11, 2007)

The Apocalypse. I like it, nice handle and logo but yeah it could prob use some more width to the blade or make it a faster swords than most.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2007)

The idea was to make it a faster sword than normal.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looking good so far. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Sick makes me wish I had oblivion on PC..


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2007)

Join us.....


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Join us.....



I would but I have it for 360 and beat the sh*t out of it.. Now I am bored  
I am thinking about it but I dunno if I can play another 150 + hours..


----------



## Darknova (Jul 11, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> I am thinking about it but I dunno if I can play another 150 + hours..



I have 2 accounts, one at over 260 hours, and one which I started about 4 months ago, which is just over 160 hours....so yes, you can be bothered, especially with the PC. The amount of player mods (good quality ones too) for Obliv on the PC is amazing and will keep you playing (and downloading) for years.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Here is the latest blade. Its name? Apocalypse. For now this is the last weapon that will be worked on




New hilt...please.....it looks like you've just switched the blades on the two different swords...Nice try, but Kilgorin has been done far too many times.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> I have 2 accounts, one at over 260 hours, and one which I started about 4 months ago, which is just over 160 hours....so yes, you can be bothered, especially with the PC. The amount of player mods (good quality ones too) for Obliv on the PC is amazing and will keep you playing (and downloading) for years.



Wow you've been playing a lot.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 11, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Wow you've been playing a lot.



Well I can complete the Main Quest in under 16 hours and Shivering Isles in under 8. So the rest of the time I'm either doing side quests (which are more fun than the MQ I think) or trying out new Player Created Mods, or doing testing on any mods I might be working on at the time. The amount of time you play soon mounts up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> New hilt...please.....it looks like you've just switched the blades on the two different swords...Nice try, but Kilgorin has been done far too many times.



Any photo manipulation is strictly prototype and far from final design.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 11, 2007)

Good, because the blade is nice, but I REALLY think you should change the hilt....


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2007)

This is a new Zenos, the old Zenos will be the Force Sabre. The new Apocalypse is still a work in progress


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 12, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Well I can complete the Main Quest in under 16 hours and Shivering Isles in under 8. So the rest of the time I'm either doing side quests (which are more fun than the MQ I think) or trying out new Player Created Mods, or doing testing on any mods I might be working on at the time. The amount of time you play soon mounts up.



LOL, It took me 150+ hours to complete all side quest and main quest with the exception of the shivering ilses and nights of the nine quest. I get baked before playing so sometimes I just wonder around aimlessly because I forget what I was going to do. LOL, Kids, just say NO!!


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 12, 2007)

*I can help*

I can't model or script, I'm trying to learn both, both are hard. 
But in the Idea's department, I AM THE MAN! Mr. Man baby, the man of all the men. (and wo"men") lol. Its a nice idea you have going on here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

An extra man for story ideas never hurt  Drop me a PM.


----------



## Wayward (Jul 12, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL, It took me 150+ hours to complete all side quest and main quest with the exception of the shivering ilses and nights of the nine quest. I get baked before playing so sometimes I just wonder around aimlessly because I forget what I was going to do. LOL, Kids, just say NO!!



Makes turning on grass ingame more appealing?  

-Ketxxx; The Zenos looks great.  Once again, the blade is my favorite part.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 12, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL, It took me 150+ hours to complete all side quest and main quest with the exception of the shivering ilses and nights of the nine quest. I get baked before playing so sometimes I just wonder around aimlessly because I forget what I was going to do. LOL, Kids, just say NO!!



oh I have total playing time of about 300 hours but I never completed almost anything  I just go around and look at the scenery lol


----------



## Wayward (Jul 12, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> oh I have total playing time of about 300 hours but I never completed almost anything  I just go around and look at the scenery lol



Understandable.  IMHO, the game is really about the eye candy.  If it weren't for mods, I'd consider it more an interactive demo, rather than a game.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 12, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL, It took me 150+ hours to complete all side quest and main quest with the exception of the shivering ilses and nights of the nine quest. I get baked before playing so sometimes I just wonder around aimlessly because I forget what I was going to do. LOL, Kids, just say NO!!



Hahah lol. I never quite know what I'm going to do when I start playing. I just pick a city and wander until I bump in to a quest giver


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

As I was seeing what I could create for the Apocalypse sword I got an idea. I figured I would ask you guys, for a sword, what do you envision the Apocalypse looking like? Do some drawings, renderings, image manipulation, whatever you want. Lets see what you envision the Apocalypse looking like. Who knows, if someone comes up with something a majority likes, we may even just use it


----------



## Wayward (Jul 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> As I was seeing what I could create for the Apocalypse sword I got an idea. I figured I would ask you guys, for a sword, what do you envision the Apocalypse looking like? Do some drawings, renderings, image manipulation, whatever you want. Lets see what you envision the Apocalypse looking like. Who knows, if someone comes up with something a majority likes, we may even just use it



Are you familiar with Cloud's Enhance Sword from FF7?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup, we already have a sword very similar to that though, the old Zenos thats now the Force Sabre.


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 13, 2007)

I invision the apoc sword to have a Black hilt, sharp on the outsides with a dark misty (like fog inside) dark red diamon in the center of the hilt. The blade would possible krackel with lightning or some form of plasma when wielded. The blade would be made out of gold steel that has a black outline.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

How about an ivory colour hilt with a blue sapphire that gets brighter the more kills it makes, with the Apocalypse blade being a elongated triangle kind of shape, with the center of the blade itself being a mottled blood red and the outer part being almost silver in colour, but very shiny. Sound good?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 13, 2007)

You've been playing SI too much  Problem with getting stronger there has to be some limit to it's power to grow otherwise you unbalance the game massively. I mean Dusk/dawnfang works great because you have to keep killing to keep the powers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

There will be a limit. Max attack power will be around 50, strong, but not ZOMG kill everything in one hit. and what the hell is SI?


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 13, 2007)

Ket, why would a blade that in definition "destruction of civilization" have a blue sapphire?   just my 2cents of your invisioning. I'll also have a drawn picture later


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Because destruction in my vision comes from the most unpredictable source, not the most predictable


----------



## Darknova (Jul 13, 2007)

Shivering Isles is SI.

50 is ZOMG one kill hit lol. My custom Katana does 60 in total (37 with 100 blade skill and repaired to 125%, and the rest in enchantments) and only the guards can take more than one hit lol. I do intend to weaken it eventually lol. It silences and has a chance to paralyze on hit


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 13, 2007)

to warn you all, I leaving for a week


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

Can someone make me some Brass knuckles?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Shivering Isles is SI.
> 
> 50 is ZOMG one kill hit lol. My custom Katana does 60 in total (37 with 100 blade skill and repaired to 125%, and the rest in enchantments) and only the guards can take more than one hit lol. I do intend to weaken it eventually lol. It silences and has a chance to paralyze on hit



naw its not. im using a mod with clouds neo buster sword, sucker has a 305 attack fixed to 125% an it still takes like 3-5 hits to kill some grummites, an their just grummites  plus with this mod i want to make monsters much tougher anyway.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Can someone make me some Brass knuckles?



Easiest way to do that would be to have them as like an accessory. would only be for looks, but they would still look cool at least


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Can someone make me some Brass knuckles?



I will actually try that as soon as I get some time!! maybe making it as gloves, but with added attack


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

hai, how could you can playing in morrowind?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> I will actually try that as soon as I get some time!! maybe making it as gloves, but with added attack



That's what I was thinking. Glass and Gold ones would be kick ass.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

I need to sit down and learn how to use the construction kit. I opened it open the other day and was totally confused on what to do.


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Can someone make me some Brass knuckles?




I see. But I mine how to enter to morrowind?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

dedra said:


> I see. But I mine how to enter to morrowind?



What????/

Are you using babelfish?


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What????/
> 
> Are you using babelfish?



babelfish??????
what's that again?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

Translator


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Translator



oh it said it was a tramslater


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> oh it said it was a tramslater



tramslater? I dont know too.
are you playing elder of scroll IV: oblivion or another elder of scroll?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

elder of scrolls IV


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 13, 2007)

I am playing Oblivion elder of scroll  hahaha this thread is funny


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> I am playing Oblivion elder of scroll  hahaha this thread is funny



sorry my engglish...
I realy enjoy playing this game. But I can't find way to morrowind! guy's, please tell me how to go to morrowind? please...!


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol Buy Elderscrolls 3 - Morrowind.

Anyways Ketxxxx, You have to remember not to confuse your players. Sure the most random power source would be cool if it was in a walkthrough but for the average player they would be like wtf this is weird. Through my years of creating stuff for multiple simulations/games/maps  i learned this. Anyways for brass knucles you can have if someone can script this. During melee combat w/ hands, if wearing brass knuckles then attack damage + 15%.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 13, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> naw its not. im using a mod with clouds neo buster sword, sucker has a 305 attack fixed to 125% an it still takes like 3-5 hits to kill some grummites, an their just grummites  plus with this mod i want to make monsters much tougher anyway.



You have some screwed up Obliv....you wouldn't be using one of those mods which make Monsters super tough would you? I mean come on...my katana does 60 damage and kills grummites in 1 hit (the really powerful two, but only just) and you have one that does 305 damage and takes 3-5?? Jeez....


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

Twinnuke said:


> Lol Buy Elderscrolls 3 - Morrowind.
> 
> Anyways Ketxxxx, You have to remember not to confuse your players. Sure the most random power source would be cool if it was in a walkthrough but for the average player they would be like wtf this is weird. Through my years of creating stuff for multiple simulations/games/maps  i learned this. Anyways for brass knucles you can have if someone can script this. During melee combat w/ hands, if wearing brass knuckles then attack damage + 15%.



Okey, do you mean I must wearing the Brass Knuckles to get me enter to morrowind? Is it true? sorry I'm just amatir gamers.


----------



## dedra (Jul 13, 2007)

Darknova said:


> You have some screwed up Obliv....you wouldn't be using one of those mods which make Monsters super tough would you? I mean come on...my katana does 60 damage and kills grummites in 1 hit (the really powerful two, but only just) and you have one that does 305 damage and takes 3-5?? Jeez....



my katana just like that too, and my amorer 125% can repired without using hammer again. But I still confuse about...what you telling about "mods"? Mod,what that?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

dedra said:


> my katana just like that too, and my amorer 125% can repired without using hammer again. But I still confuse about...what you telling about "mods"? Mod,what that?



Mod=It's when you add things to the game

http://www.tessource.net/files/

Take a look at these


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2007)

lol @ dedra  sorry dude but whatever translator your using is piss poor thats why its funny


----------



## dedra (Jul 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol @ dedra  sorry dude but whatever translator your using is piss poor thats why its funny [/Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 14, 2007)

Dedra, No Morrowind with Oblivion. 

Morrowind = Game
Oblivion =  Game

Did this help?

Onto other matters, I just tried in translator language to talk 2 dedra.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I have been playing with the construction kit for about an hour and I'm starting to get it.

Atlantis is coming in the next few weeks!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

My first mod ever. Look in the waters around the imperial city. Well I think that's where it is. You can't miss the giant head in the waters.
There's a door there that goes somewhere.


Just dump it in the Data folder and enter it the data button on the load screen.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## Seany1212 (Jul 14, 2007)

noob elder scrolls question - ive got oblivion, if i get morrowind will it merge the two games so you can play both at a time? - noob question over.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 14, 2007)

Seany1212 said:


> noob elder scrolls question - ive got oblivion, if i get morrowind will it merge the two games so you can play both at a time? - noob question over.



No, and yes, very noob question


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 15, 2007)

*Just a suggestion*

Why don't we remove the barrier on the surrounding land twords the water and put atlantis there... maybe like 10 minutes of swim out? lol console + super run speed could get u there fast.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you find it?

I forgot where I started at lol.....


----------



## Darknova (Jul 15, 2007)

Twinnuke said:


> Why don't we remove the barrier on the surrounding land twords the water and put atlantis there... maybe like 10 minutes of swim out? lol console + super run speed could get u there fast.



That's easy....the problem is getting CS to read the land that far out from Cyrodill. Even though the "land" is there in game, you can fall through the map if you step in the wrong place (and there are a LOT of wrong places) so CS has trouble reading it all.


----------



## Twinnuke (Jul 17, 2007)

I know I have been out there before. It's kinda like their test area. Ummm, why not make that a portal / loading screen type thing and then make a whole new area?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2007)

Twinnuke said:


> I know I have been out there before. It's kinda like their test area. Ummm, why not make that a portal / loading screen type thing and then make a whole new area?



No, ther test area is a place called testarea  It's a room with lots of doors off to other rooms where all manner of things are tested out. There is even an never-ending land.

Portal ruins the continuity really...but it's an idea atleast.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 20, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Hahah lol. I never quite know what I'm going to do when I start playing. I just pick a city and wander until I bump in to a quest giver





Zero Cool said:


> oh I have total playing time of about 300 hours but I never completed almost anything  I just go around and look at the scenery lol





Wayward said:


> Makes turning on grass ingame more appealing?
> 
> -Ketxxx; The Zenos looks great.  Once again, the blade is my favorite part.



LOL


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2007)

Darknova said:


> That's easy....the problem is getting CS to read the land that far out from Cyrodill. Even though the "land" is there in game, you can fall through the map if you step in the wrong place (and there are a LOT of wrong places) so CS has trouble reading it all.



You sure? I explored beyond cryodill pretty extensively an I never fell through the map, at least I never have with just the official patchings, I have with the unofficial ones tho.


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ketxxx is alive!


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 29, 2007)

and so am I!


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah but nobody cares about you 
jk


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 30, 2007)

hat said:


> Yeah but nobody cares about you
> jk




nobody wants you in the summer either -_-


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2007)

lol  last 2 weeks I been hittin it up with the chikas  Rachels folks go away soon so shes gonna use their place for parties.. guess where I will be?


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol  last 2 weeks I been hittin it up with the chikas  Rachels folks go away soon so shes gonna use their place for parties.. guess where I will be?



At home at 4AM eating crackers w/ cheese and drinking coffee?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hell no! Drinking vodka, beer, jack daniels, and just about every other alcoholic drink u can think of while hittin it up with all the chickas  (when jemma wasnt around that is  )


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

Said it like a pro hat. So Ket, is there anything working that I can Beta test? I'm an Oblivion addicted and have done almost every guest in the game including shivering ilse


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Not yet, zero is the only poor soul working on the mod atm, lots of beta testers but we need more ppl actually working on putting the mod together, I'm still working on locations, storylines, quests, etc while at the same time working on a STALKER game engine mod.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well when ever you got something I will be more than happy to beta test


----------



## Twinnuke (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to see nukes Ketxxx!


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 3, 2007)

lol.. hmm.. how about an ultra powerful destructive spell instead?


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 3, 2007)

you should get to work dave! My summer break is over so I am only on MSN about 5pm to 10 pm CET


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2007)

Whats the status? This thing going down or what? Time to work guys.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 4, 2007)

The mod will be done, but with only 2 ppl working on it, it wil take time. Feel free to jump in anyine who wants t ihelp  an sorry if this isnt very readable im a bit drunk


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ive used the morrowind editor, ive never edited oblivion but heck, Ill dl the programs you need and Ill def work with you guys on it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 4, 2007)

Sweet  drop me a PM when you got all the gear together


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Sweet  drop me a PM when you got all the gear together



can I join?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 5, 2007)

Your already part of the mod team, remember?


----------



## Agility (Sep 5, 2007)

I dunno if this has been implemented but is it possible to have dual-wield weapons? Lol.... Anyway anyone know how to implement the stuff whereby you get to equip shield/two-handed sword/bow/longsword/arrows (WITH the sprites there even if inventory says you're not equipping it)


----------



## Darknova (Sep 5, 2007)

Agility said:


> I dunno if this has been implemented but is it possible to have dual-wield weapons? Lol.... Anyway anyone know how to implement the stuff whereby you get to equip shield/two-handed sword/bow/longsword/arrows (WITH the sprites there even if inventory says you're not equipping it)



There have been many mods that allow dual-wielding, however the secondary sword can ONLY be used to block. A fully useable sword which you can attack with has no been implemented...


----------

